# my new blue staff puppy (pic heavy)



## andydomagala (Jan 26, 2009)

pics of my blue staffy "diesel" he's 10 weeks old


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

That is quite possibly the cutest puppy, ever! If you see a purple haired girl sneaking around Bedford with a pocket full of doggy treats, I'd make sure to keep him in sight if I were you! :whistling2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

that second pic is so cute :flrt: hes stunning :mf_dribble:


----------



## andydomagala (Jan 26, 2009)

dickvansheepcake said:


> That is quite possibly the cutest puppy, ever! If you see a purple haired girl sneaking around Bedford with a pocket full of doggy treats, I'd make sure to keep him in sight if I were you! :whistling2:


lol thank you for the warning lol and thanks for the comment hes lovely!


----------



## andydomagala (Jan 26, 2009)

miss_ferret said:


> that second pic is so cute :flrt: hes stunning :mf_dribble:


 thank you :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

How adorable!

I have a blue Staffy as well and the photos bring back memories of when she was a baby


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

That is such a cute puppy me want it so bad lol


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Gawjus! I would love a staffie...not allowed dogs though (rental house  )

Unfortunately being a shaven headed tattoo sporting fellow I probably would be stereotyped as a chav who wanted a status dog...

He is proper cute, congrats on him!


----------



## salsa'dip (Jul 14, 2010)

he is gunna make a lovely dog, gud name 2 :2thumb:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

He has a gorgeous face :flrt::flrt:

Jo


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

He is sooooooo stunning !!!! ...Make the most of him as a pup staffies grow so bloody quickly its untrue.....I quite often look at monts and how the hell did you used to fit into my hand :lol2:


----------



## andydomagala (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the lovely comments hes a great dog but an absolute nightmare taking him anywhere as you have to stop every 2 mins because everyone wants to pet him lol


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

lol bless him...its good though as it means he gets used to people.....Another thing I would do is get him to a local puppy class, we did it with monty but not miley and she is a bugger with other dogs, where as monts loves all dogs. 
Get him chipped aswell, When ours were pups someone tried to steal monty twice ! thank god his chipped.


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

I ADORE BLUE STAFFYS!!!

such an amazing colour coat!

your pup is gorgeous you lucky thing! If i was to get another staffy it would have to be a blue one!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

andydomagala said:


> Thanks for the lovely comments hes a great dog but an absolute nightmare taking him anywhere as you have to stop every 2 mins because everyone wants to pet him lol


I have had similar situations with young fostered dogs, everyone wants to pet them as babies, then when they "turn" into a staffie/rottie/German shepherd rather than a puppy suddenly they were ignored or avoided. The dogs seemed to really notice the difference, one GSD I had actually seemed to get quite depressed when people started ignoring him. 

Not sure how to avoid the behaviour of others, but please think about that it is just as important teaching the dog to ignore people when you tell it to, especially occasionally those that are calling him to fuss him. It proves very useful with a dog who starts with a bad rep due to the breed to teach them to ignore people as people may misunderstand him coming towards them (because they fussed him as a puppy) as aggressive, and also safer for you if a dodgy person calls your dog either to take him or to make you come closer, it helps if you want to ignore someone that your dog isnt fighting against you doing so. 

In short what I mean is, it is brilliant to socialise, but plan to meet muppets in the future and train him the importance of not greeting when you say so also...if you know what I mean.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

hes beautiful,im not a staffie fan but i love blue ones bloody gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## andydomagala (Jan 26, 2009)

Kare said:


> I have had similar situations with young fostered dogs, everyone wants to pet them as babies, then when they "turn" into a staffie/rottie/German shepherd rather than a puppy suddenly they were ignored or avoided. The dogs seemed to really notice the difference, one GSD I had actually seemed to get quite depressed when people started ignoring him.
> 
> Not sure how to avoid the behaviour of others, but please think about that it is just as important teaching the dog to ignore people when you tell it to, especially occasionally those that are calling him to fuss him. It proves very useful with a dog who starts with a bad rep due to the breed to teach them to ignore people as people may misunderstand him coming towards them (because they fussed him as a puppy) as aggressive, and also safer for you if a dodgy person calls your dog either to take him or to make you come closer, it helps if you want to ignore someone that your dog isnt fighting against you doing so.
> 
> In short what I mean is, it is brilliant to socialise, but plan to meet muppets in the future and train him the importance of not greeting when you say so also...if you know what I mean.



Thank you for ur great advise hes starting puppy classes on monday but ive wondered about this 'over socialising' if thats a good way to put it. But im shocked in the speed they grow when we first got him he was 1.9kg and in 2 weeks he went up to 4.3kg


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

ooooo i really want a blue staffy!!!! ahhh gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## andydomagala (Jan 26, 2009)

ooh hes soooo stubborn though lol and has complete selective hearing


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

andydomagala said:


> ooh hes soooo stubborn though lol and has complete selective hearing


:lol2:


We call that the (said in a BT operator tone) "The dog you are calling knows you are waiting" effect


----------



## andydomagala (Jan 26, 2009)

Kare said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> We call that the (said in a BT operator tone) "The dog you are calling knows you are waiting" effect


Lol


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

*hes gorgeous xxxx*


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

andydomagala said:


> pics of my blue staffy "diesel" he's 10 weeks old


 
That's one seriously cute puppy you have there, he's lovely.

Now where is it you live again...................:whistling2::lol2:

Enjoy him.:2thumb:

Jules


----------



## andydomagala (Jan 26, 2009)

Basilbrush said:


> That's one seriously cute puppy you have there, he's lovely.
> 
> Now where is it you live again...................:whistling2::lol2:
> 
> ...


 
errrrmmmm.............. i live in...... australia.......:whistling2::whistling2::lol2:

thank you for the lovely comment though :2thumb:


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

andydomagala said:


> errrrmmmm.............. i live in...... australia.......:whistling2::whistling2::lol2:
> 
> thank you for the lovely comment though :2thumb:


 
:lol2::lol2: Long haul flight here I come!!!:lol2:

Jules


----------



## reptileboy23 (Jan 22, 2010)

its adorable :flrt:


----------



## andydomagala (Jan 26, 2009)

Ill post up some more recent pics a lil bit later hes grown loads!


----------

